# Netherdrachen?



## Zàpo (31. Januar 2007)

Moin Leute.

Frage mal in die komplette Runde.
Ich bin LvL 70 mit meinem Char bla bla bla muss ja nicht drauf eingehen. Ich such wie wild die *Netherdrachen *
die man selber Fliegen kann. 

Die super Helden auch GM's genannt sagen nur: "Es gibt die Drachen aber ich darf dir nicht sagen wo es sie gibt."
Ich such schon die kompletten Gebiete ab hab super Farmgebiete gefunden aber keinen Verkäufer für die Netherdrachen.



Weiss wer wo man die Drachen herbekommt???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Greez   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kocki (31. Januar 2007)

Das würde mich aber auch Interessieren!! =)


----------



## Mojana (31. Januar 2007)

Huhu Zap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wenn du welche findest...bring mir bitte einen mit. Danke im Vorraus.

LG DaT mO


----------



## Ares@nerathor (31. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht gibt es ein Weg in die geheimnisvolle Netherwelt^^


----------



## Preachergirl (31. Januar 2007)

Zàpo schrieb:


> Die super Helden auch GM's genannt sagen nur: "Es gibt die Drachen aber ich darf dir nicht sagen wo es sie gibt."




Genau das is es was mich an WoW z.Z. bissl aufregt, sabbeln se einem was vor das einem das Wasser im Mund zusammenlauft, aber wie man an was rankommt, kriegt man ned raus.



Und was ich gehört habe, soll man an Netherdrachen wohl nur durch PvP kommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (31. Januar 2007)

ich denke,da es ja noch nicht so viele 70ger gibt,wird man noch ein bisschen warten müssen,bis man das weiß.

Wenn jedoch ein 70ger die Möglichkeit gefunden hat,wo man den ungepanzerten Drachenbekommt,der möge doch bitte so nett sein,und sich hier melden^^


----------



## Haladar (31. Januar 2007)

Preachergirl schrieb:


> Genau das is es was mich an WoW z.Z. bissl aufregt, sabbeln se einem was vor das einem das Wasser im Mund zusammenlauft, aber wie man an was rankommt, kriegt man ned raus.
> Und was ich gehört habe, soll man an Netherdrachen wohl nur durch PvP kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Keks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das sit doch der sinn des spiels , dass man sowas rausfindet...... lass deinen char doch bitte von nem anderen spielen.wenn du zu faul bist sowas rauszufinden, dann ........ "allgemeinchat-Brachland: wo ist das gestohlene Silber? wäh!"

es ist gut hier im forum zu fragen , dagegen sag ich ja nichts, aber rumheulen weil der gm einen nicht auf stufe 70 macht und ihm alles innen arsch schiebt, diese leute hasse ich. es sollte jeder wissen: gm´s dürfen nichts zu spielinhalten sagen!


----------



## Nqx (31. Januar 2007)

um den netherdrachen zu kriegen musste eine saison lang platz 1 in der arena sein - wer nach einer saison oben steht, kriegt den drachen - so kenn ich das


----------



## Ares@nerathor (31. Januar 2007)

ja, so bekommt man den gepanzerten netherdrachen aber es soll ja auch nen normalen geben den man sich kaufen "kann".


----------



## White Jen (31. Januar 2007)

Wartet doch erstmal ab,bis mehr Leute 70 sind,und diese schon länger durch die Scherbenwelt gelaufen sind...


PS:Ich mein ich hab letzten Sonntag einen Ally Mage auf nen Netherdrachen gesehn(ungepanzert).Aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher,weil ich hab nur gesehn,wie er abgestiegen ist,und da war ich auch schon tot.
Und das Flugmount von das er abgestiegen ist war lila,und groß...

Kenn kein anderes Flugmount das lila ist und so ne größe hatte,außer den Drachen


----------



## Valkum (2. Februar 2007)

Vll bekomtm man ihn in einem versteckten berghang wo man nur mit Flugmount hin kommt.


----------



## Wolfenstein (3. Februar 2007)

Also den bekommt man nur durch ne Questreihe also den ungepanzerten.
Bin auch schon auf der Suche hab aber irgendwo gelesen das diese q im Schattenmondtal zu finden ist.
Bin mittlerweile lvl 70 und werde nun nach und nach alle q da unten machen mal sehen ob ich da was finde. 
Südöstlich gibs noch so ne große Insel die irgendwat mit Nether im Namen trägt da fliegen Orcs mit netherdrachen rum die einen aber nicht angreifen vll. gibs da ja die quest. War erst lvl 68 wo ich da mit meinem Raben rumgeflogen bin und die q soll erst ab Lvl 70 erhaltbar sein ich halt euch auf dem laufenden falls ich was rausfinde.


----------



## Valkum (3. Februar 2007)

Mache das kannst dann ja mal ein How-to Netherdrachen machen.

have fun


p.s.:Mein 400er Beitrag hier bei Buffed.de     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (3. Februar 2007)

Also im Schattenmondtal steht ein Blutelfen NPC rum der dich auf ne Reise schickt Drachen zu füttern und dann irgend n Boss zu killen.
http://www.buffed.de/?n=22113

Damit bekommst du nen Neutralen Ruf bei der Fraktion..... öhm Netherwing. =)

Denke mal damit gehts dann mit Ruf farmen weiter(sowas kündigte Blizz ja in dem Netherdrachen Trailer an), aber ich hab kA was da weiter passiert und wie.

Da der hier: http://wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/special.html noch ned drin steht denk ich mal er wird eventuell mit dem Kontent Patch miteingeführt.


----------



## Natara (4. Februar 2007)

hey cool hier mal gescheite tipps zum schluss also ich hab einiges an kohle und so und wenn er 6 oder 7k kosten sollte wurscht meiner ^^ bloß erstmal finden ne ^^:-) 
ich suche auch mal im schattenmondtal wenn ich was finde wisst ihr es als erste!
MFG Natara 70 Kampfschurke


----------



## Natara (4. Februar 2007)

also ich muss euch leider entäuschen ich hab die q im schattenmondtal gemacht aber nur am ende 24g und ne gute waffe bekommen aber der ruf den man da bekommt führt auch zu nix !


----------



## Deadlift (4. Februar 2007)

Das liegt daran das es weiter wie ich sagte noch nicht implementiert ist.

Kommt wohl erst mim Kontent Patch demnächst.


----------



## Centekhor (5. Februar 2007)

Den Netherdrachen gabs doch mit der Collectors Edition ... auf die man im nachhinein nicht mehr upgraden kann *heult*


----------



## Shagya (5. Februar 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Den Netherdrachen gabs doch mit der Collectors Edition ... auf die man im nachhinein nicht mehr upgraden kann *heult*




Da hast du was verwechselt, du redest bestimmt von den Babynetherdrachen als haustier.


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

meint er auch^^


----------



## Shagya (5. Februar 2007)

White schrieb:


> redet er auch davon^^




aber ich denk hier gehts um die großen die man reiten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

darum geht es hier auch drum.

Aber es ich hab schonmal welche gelesen,die meinten,die wachsen dann ,wenn man 70 ist,und die kann man dann reiten. Was ich persöhnlich für kompletten stuss halte.^^

Das ist nur ein Pet das hintereinem herläuft.


----------



## Exodos (5. Februar 2007)

Aso ich brauch beiträge deswegen sag ich einfach ich mag au nen haben


----------



## LordSubwoof (5. Februar 2007)

ich auch haben will!


sry for offtopic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalinga (5. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin schon dreimal nen Netherdrachen geritten und muss sagen es macht Hunger nach mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denke Blizz wird sich was einfallen lassen wie die Questreihe damals mit demm Winterspring Tiger, vieleicht noch etwas "anspruchsvoller" (oder soll ich lieber sagen zeitintensiver ^^)


Die drei Flüge mit dem Netherdrachen:

- Quest in Nagrand
- Quest in Nethersturm
- Quest im Schattenmondtal


----------



## Shagya (5. Februar 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon dreimal nen Netherdrachen geritten und muss sagen es macht Hunger nach mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Igge will auche einen^^

Aber erstmal 70 werden -.- ich glaub das dauert bei mir ewig ...


----------



## Ragmo (8. Februar 2007)

also da es nen schenllen netherdracehn gibt (pvp belohnung) muss es ja auch den normales geben.
habt ihr den Reittier trailer von wow-europe gesehn? da wird gesagt man brauch: Ruf Gold Quests (zu erfüllen) und nen netten Händler frage is nur wo ;P


----------



## Wolfenstein (8. Februar 2007)

Ragmo schrieb:


> also da es nen schenllen netherdracehn gibt (pvp belohnung) muss es ja auch den normales geben.
> habt ihr den Reittier trailer von wow-europe gesehn? da wird gesagt man brauch: Ruf Gold Quests (zu erfüllen) und nen netten Händler frage is nur wo ;P



wie schon oben geschrieben kann man den netherdrachen bei ner quest im schattenmondtal kriegen ;-)


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2007)

Wolfenstein schrieb:


> wie schon oben geschrieben kann man den netherdrachen bei ner quest im schattenmondtal kriegen ;-)


Jein, Deadlift's Vermutung, daß er noch nicht implementiert ist und erst mit einem Content-Patch eingespielt wird, hat sich inzwischen ja (wie gamona vermeldet hat) bestätigt:


> Weird, I know I posted about this last Thursday. Well anyway, the armored Netherdrake will be available through the arenas as a reward, and a Netherdrake that has a distinctly different appearance from the armored Netherdrake will be available through a quest line which has not yet been implemented. It's likely that it will be implemented with the next major content patch.
> 
> They're both epic flying mounts, just to clear up any confusion on their speed.


----------



## paroka (13. Februar 2007)

also logischer weise sollte man wen man nicht pvp daddeln will den ruf bei dem volk der netherschwingen farmen und die besagte q reihe is ja klasse aber hm was danach den den drachen bekommt man von dem volk aber ich persönlich habe keine quest mehr bekommen nachdem die erste q reihe fertig is und dan is man ja gerade ma neutral also FRAGE wie kann man den ruf farmen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (13. Februar 2007)

paroka schrieb:


> also logischer weise sollte man wen man nicht pvp daddeln will den ruf bei dem volk der netherschwingen farmen und die besagte q reihe is ja klasse aber hm was danach den den drachen bekommt man von dem volk aber ich persönlich habe keine quest mehr bekommen nachdem die erste q reihe fertig is und dan is man ja gerade ma neutral also FRAGE wie kann man den ruf farmen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ganze wird, wie schon tausend mal gesagt, mit dem nächsten *Contentpatch* kommen. Wahrscheinlich geht die Quest dann weiter.

Hier noch ne kleine Spende an Satzzeichen: ..........,,,,,,,,!!!???? -.-


----------



## Rakul (13. Februar 2007)

Wie wir jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen haben gibt es die besagt Questreihe, nach der man auf 'Neutral' bei dieser 'Netherdrachenfraktion' ist. Und mit dem nächsten großen Patch soll man die weiterführen können.

Ebenso kann man als PVP- Arena- Belohnung einen bekommen.

Und man brauch sich nicht wundern wenn in Nagrand (oder wo auch immer) jemand auf so nem Vieh rumfliegt, das is ne Quest. 

So alles schön zusammengefasst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber: Was die interessantere Frage ist, was ist mit dem sogenannten 'Phönix'???

Hab doch in einigen Video's den schon gesehn, und es ging ja das Gerücht um das man ihn auch erhalten soll! Hat da jemand schon was gehört?

Das wär doch mal der Oberhammer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auch wenn der Drache echt nice aus sieht!

(Sollte jetzt jemand die Glaubwürdigkeit der Videos und deren Inhalte anzweifeln, dann tut ihr das vlt. mit Recht, aber 'Ashbringer' geisterte vor über einem Jahr schon rum, und nun... gebt euch selbst die Antwort)

MfG


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2007)

Ich hab da in einem Statement von Blizz etwas gelesen, daß geplant ist noch ein weiteres Flugtier in einem späteren Patch einzuführen, das so wie der gepanzerte Netherdrache eine Fluggeschwindigkeit von +310% besitzt (der normale Netherdrache wird ja anscheinend +280% bekommen).

Könnte sich also durchaus um den von dir genannten Phoenix handeln. 
Hab leidr noch kein Video mit ihm gesehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakul (13. Februar 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hab da in einem Statement von Blizz etwas gelesen, daß geplant ist noch ein weiteres Flugtier in einem späteren Patch einzuführen, das so wie der gepanzerte Netherdrache eine Fluggeschwindigkeit von +310% besitzt (der normale Netherdrache wird ja anscheinend +280% bekommen).
> 
> Könnte sich also durchaus um den von dir genannten Phoenix handeln.
> Hab leidr noch kein Video mit ihm gesehn.
> ...



Das klingt schon mal nice^^ Also macht es keinen Sinn danach zu suchen bis man schwarz wird ... 


War glaub ich ein Video von 'Fanatik' aus der Beta, als er den Black Temple von Innen gezeigt hat, und ist dort mit nem Phönix hingeflogen...


----------



## MrFlix (13. Februar 2007)

Wenn du wirklich die ganzen Gebiete durchsucht hast dann bist du echt dumm x)

Man muss sich nur ein wenig informieren und man weiß das es *noch* keine gibt


----------



## Rakul (13. Februar 2007)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich die ganzen Gebiete durchsucht hast dann bist du echt dumm x)
> 
> Man muss sich nur ein wenig informieren und man weiß das es *noch* keine gibt



Yep 

Aber einer is immer der erste, und das eine oder andere nette Farmplätzchen findet sich auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber um bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben, hatte ich das auch net vor, aber für manche Sachen nimmt man das gern in Kauf! ^^


----------



## Egardoolb (30. März 2007)

Is ja wohl so dass man den bekommt wenn man alle Quest im WoW abgeschlossen hat *is doch logisch* also immer schön weiterspielen.


----------



## Kasusus (30. März 2007)

Deadlift hat recht erstmal die q im schattenmondtal machen wenn man die fertig hat dann is man bei den netherschwingen glaub das die so heißen neutral und mit dem nächsten patch soll man dann da irgendwie weiter q aber ich denk das wird dann net so einfach wie die q die man jetzte schon machen kann im schattenmondtal denn die is ganz esay die q reihe


----------



## Ceberius (30. März 2007)

kann mir einr sagen wo es den trailer davon gibt vll link posten


----------

